# What do you have planned for the off-season?



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I know everyone has their own definition of their predator hunting season. For me, it is over. I get too busy in the spring with coaching track and I think the animals need time to raise their pups.

*Whatever your season, what are you going to do during the off-season to better your chances for next year?*

Here is my list:

1. Scout some new places
2. Pattern my shotgun
3. Record my howls and distress sounds from 400 + yards away to get an idea of how the sound carries and changes
4. Stock up on some more fur handling supplies
5. Shoot my .243 at 200+ yards a little more
6. Study more on coyote behavior


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

What off-season? hehe


----------



## thepain1 (Dec 20, 2006)

I agree with finger coyote hunting season is 354 days a year get her done. :evil: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

For the summer I will be going to the rifle range, doing some reloading, fishing, shingling the garage and maybe have a beer or two. :beer:

Also plan on watching more predator videos, more research and looking to obtain some more calls for my MP3 player.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

thepain1 said:


> I agree with finger coyote hunting season is 354 days a year get her done. :evil: :sniper: :sniper:


354? try 365!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Develping reloads for 223's and 22-250, then testing ballistic charts vs. actual shooting at distance.

I am also going to learn to dial turrets quickly.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Off season? *instert puppy confused look here* oke:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm gonna do a wheelie on my motorcyle and collect some cash doing it.
I dont expect everyone on here to understand that but I know some of you will.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

When are you planning on doin' that wheelie? And am I invited to watch?


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

lots of target practice!
hopefully a PD hunt (shoot) or two
work
fish
wait for fall


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

weasle414 said:


> When are you planning on doin' that wheelie? And am I invited to watch?


Yes you are Alex. Bring your friends. I'll send you a link to our stunt teams website in a pm. You'll see video's of us doin our thing and a schedule of this summers events.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

hey phil, can I come too?


----------



## thepain1 (Dec 20, 2006)

354? try 365!

I give them a week to have the pups? hehe :beer: :sniper:


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

hey phil can i bring my tricycle and pop some narlly wheelies with you guys........ im pretty good 8) .


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah Phil! Tim's got a wheelie bar on his big wheels!


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

i modified that babe myself


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

i plan on scouting, getting a 20ga, patterning it, practice calling, maybe go out and call just a few times without shooting so i know im doing it right, thats about it


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

i plan on doing alot of fishing and do some bowfishing and shoot alot with my bow.


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

I plan on... 
Scouting some new territory.
Shooting as much as possible. 
Building a remote ecaller.


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

I plan on hunting coyotes in your off season. :wink:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Things will change this year obviously but in years past LOCATE LOCATE LOCATE!!!!!!! and then shoot as much as possible


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

The first thing Im going to do is try to whack a turkey, then practice and practice some more on my calls. After that maybe start finishing my basement.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

hehehehe.. 354.. I read that and I was like wtf is he taking off 11 days for... I dont get it hahahahaha..

Oh man.. that was funny..


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

fingerz42 said:


> hehehehe.. 354.. I read that and I was like wtf is he taking off 11 days for... I dont get it hahahahaha..
> 
> Oh man.. that was funny..


That was funny.. well not real sure about the off season... Is there such a thing?? Isnt that kinda like ( they sell beer in 6 packs??)..I am planning on going out and seeing if I can whack some dumb ol pups sometime this spring/summer..paint the garage and do a whole crap load of camping in the new 5th wheeler..and while camping maybe practice on the howler..ha ha ha..


----------

